# Blood Ravens 3rd company



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Before I start my Blood Ravens strike force they need a HQ to lead them and what better HQ for BRs than a Librarian. Sory for the rubbish pictures, I had to use my camera phone but I'll be using a proper camera tomorrow.










I've also converted Gabriel Angelos but before he got his hammer (counts-as Sicarius) and have 20 marines to paint.

More to come.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice job, the colours are very vivd and i like the crisp highlights.

The face looks a bit messy in that pic and it lets the model down a bit, though it may just be the picture. Got anymore angles?

Will stand by for more:good:


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

he looks good. +rep

i just finished the book about these guys so il be following closely.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Varakir said:


> Nice job, the colours are very vivd and i like the crisp highlights.
> 
> The face looks a bit messy in that pic and it lets the model down a bit, though it may just be the picture. Got anymore angles?
> 
> Will stand by for more:good:


Its just because of the camera phone and there wasn't any natural light. I'll be taking another picture today with a much better camera so hopefully it won't look so messy.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

I like that Librarian, and I have to agree that face looks a bit messy, but I hope it's just the camera 
Have some +rep.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm liking this, a lot. I've always wanted to start blood ravens, so I'll be following this closely!

The face does let it down a bit, but the eyes are nice! how you get them like that?

One quick question...how do you paint your red? whenever I do it I get streaks and bad coverage, same with white :/

+rep


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I managed to get the camera so here is some better pics.









And I'm doing freehand chapter badges on everyone I can :no: well at least all the HQs and sergeant :laugh:









Also Captain Gabriel Angelos, I've used the Dark Angels captain head for this.









My second librarian









First tac squad









Some sergeants, not sure about the one with combi-flamer at the moment.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Ultra111 said:


> One quick question...how do you paint your red? whenever I do it I get streaks and bad coverage, same with white :/


I spray my models black, mechrite red base, devlan mud wash, highlight 50/50 mech red/blood red, highlight blood red. I was going to leave it at that but thought it could do with another highlight. For the last one I mixed 3/1 mix of blood red and dwarf flesh. It lightens the red enough but not so much that it looks pink. To stop it streaking just add a bit of water to each mix and maybe doing a second coat if there are some streaks left.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

that first librarian looks quite good, I cannot wait to see how the rest turn out, especially an excellent job with the sholder badge, very clean.

+rep for you good sir, keep up the good work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Librarian pic is much better, that's a really good looking model.

You should definitely keep up the freehand shoulderpads, that first one looks minted.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking like a good start. I really like your first Librarian so I'll be watching this intently.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Great job on the Librarian. I will be following this :victory: with intrest.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I was a little unsure how the finish of the librarian looked like in the first photos, but the second set with the better photos show you've done a really nice clean job of him.

Looking forward to the rest, nice one!


----------

